# My 2 current litters :-)



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

These 2 litters are both 10 days old now and I divided them up in sexes, the first litter is my favourite:

Girls:









Boys:









2nd litter:

Girls:









Boys:


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh my, I love it when the mice have their fur but are still so very, very small.  And your litters are both just too cute! I especially love the dark (agouti?) boy in the first litter, he looks stunning.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I love him too, he might just have to stay here


----------

